# JUnit Exception expected



## Skrodde (3. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Forum, wenn nicht, verschiebt mich bitte. Ich habe hier gelesen, dass man ab JUnit 4 eine Exception in seiner Methode erwarten kann. Jetzt habe ich also in JUnit folgenden Test:

```
@Test(expected=InvalidParameterException.class)
public void testConstructorException() {
	new LexicographicalComparator(-1);
}
```
Der Aufruf von LexicographicalComparator mit Parameter -1 liefert auch eine InvalidParameterException, aber mein Test schlägt dennoch fehl, mit der Bemerkung in der FailureTrace:


> java.security.InvalidParameterException: Can only initialize a Lexicographical Comparator on start dimension 0,1,2, but was given start dimension -1.
> at devMS.comparators.LexicographicalComparator.


Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, was hier schief läuft?
Vielen Dank, Gruß, Skrodde


----------



## Ruzmanz (3. Sep 2014)

Bist du dir auch sicher, dass du die JUnit-4.x.x.jar in deinem Projekt eingebunden hast und keine 3.x.x-Version?


----------



## turtle (4. Sep 2014)

:rtfm:

```
java.security.InvalidParameterException: Can only initialize a Lexicographical Comparator on start dimension 0,1,2, but was given start dimension -1.
at devMS.comparators.LexicographicalComparator.
```
Fehler sagt doch, das -1 im Konstruktor nicht erlaubt ist, sondern 0,1,2


----------



## Skrodde (4. Sep 2014)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Bist du dir auch sicher, dass du die JUnit-4.x.x.jar in deinem Projekt eingebunden hast und keine 3.x.x-Version?


Jepp, ich habe die JUnit-4.11.0 im Build-Path. Wenn ich die Version ausgeben lasse, bekomme ich auch genau die 4.11 angezeigt.



turtle hat gesagt.:


> :rtfm:
> 
> ```
> java.security.InvalidParameterException: Can only initialize a Lexicographical Comparator on start dimension 0,1,2, but was given start dimension -1.
> ...


Das ist ja genau der Punkt. Mein Konstruktor erlaubt die "-1" nicht als Parameter-Wert. Wird sie, oder irgendein anderer ungültiger Wert, dennoch übergeben, so wirft der Konstruktor eine InvalidParameterException. Diese erwarte ich nun in meinem JUnitTest, welcher damit eigentlich durchlaufen sollte und nicht einen Fehler werfen.

Gruß, Skrodde


----------

